
Projecting Images Directly into the Brain, Bypassing the Eyes - PangurBan
http://www.kurzweilai.net/projecting-a-visual-image-directly-into-the-brain-bypassing-the-eyes
======
ibigb
This could be misleading. It is analogous to first projecting movie clips onto
3 different slightly distorted mirrors, then map the output of each individual
mirror (the dictionary for that individual mirror). Finally, project a new
movie clip onto one of the slightly distorted mirrors, use the dictionary for
that mirror to reconstruct something resembling the original input to the
mirror.

Is a mirror image real? It can give the semblance of something real, but most
people can distinguish between the real and a mirror image; often scientist
cannot.

------
Gravityloss
Cue dystopian novel where all children are genetically manipulated to be light
pulse controllable.

~~~
Crontab
Not just that, think of the torture that could be performed when you can't
shut your eyes to ignore images.

------
jpl56
New release of Adblocker will be necessary!

------
teddyh
“What _is_ real? How do you _define_ ‘real’? If you’re talking about what you
can feel, what you can smell, what you can taste, and see, then ‘real’ is
simply electrical signals interpreted by your brain.”

— _The Matrix_ , 1999

~~~
mrec
"Doth the reality of sensible things consist in being perceived? or, is it
something distinct from their being perceived, and that bears no relation to
the mind?"

\-- George Berkeley, _Three Dialogues between Hylas and Philonous_ , 1713

~~~
mkstowegnv
And if a black hole falls into another black hole and no LIGO was listening,
did it really produce a gravitational wave?

